# hedgie owners in toronto and GTA



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

So I'm just wondering how many of you are in my area. And if you have any recomendations or where to get hedgie toys, food, accessories etc. I just moved here June 1st and I've been trying to find good pet stores that carry things I could buy for Quinn and Sasha. 
And maybe one day we could have a get together with fellow hedgie owners! Maybe a hedgie show? Let me know what you think!


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm the the GTA! west-downtown Toronto area.

Here's where I've been getting my stuff:

*Food* at Petview on Queen St. West and John St. intersection. They have a good selection (Natural Balance, Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul, Now!, Innova, etc... and every now and then some samples).

*C&C cage supplies*: coroplast at Curry's Art Store on Queen St. West (many art stores carry it, but here they had the HUGE size), where it's called plasticore. The grids at the Dufferin Mall Walmart.

*Fleece*  at some of the fabric stores along Queen West, between Bathurst and Spadina. There's one in particular, called Fabric by Designers, which has some really cute patterns, and a lot of micro-fleece in nice pastel. OH, and the Fabricland on Yonge & Bloor is closing soon! Don't know when, but soon. So they're apparently having huge sales and I'm planning to go there next week and see if they've got some more fleece I can get on the cheap.

*Live crickets/mealworms* : at Downtown Pets & Aquarium in Chinatown. It's in Dragon City Mall (I think it's Dragon City... the one right at the intersection of Dundas and Spadina, not the one further north, near Queen and Spadina), down the stairs on the lower level. $1 for a dozen mealworms, $3 for a dozen large crickets. They also have butter worms, superworms, and horn worms (I should check if hedgehogs eat those).

*Vet* : Dr. Munn at Greenwood Park Animal Hospital (thanks for suggesting him to me Quinn, btw!). Bit of a trek but worth it.

Other odds and ends: Hills a/d I just got at some random pet store along College (College &Bathurst intersection), and you don't need a prescription for it. I got a bit ceramic flowerpot at Dollarama, as well as some aquarium jewels, for Misha's dig box. He's shown no interest in toilet paper rolls, but if he changes his mind, those aren't exactly hard to get. CWS I ordered online.

Umm... can't think of anything else. Is there anything else?

AND, I'd love to one day have a get-together with other GTA hedgie owners!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Daisy and I are in Hamilton. 

I just wanted to note that Canadian Tire also has the c&c grids and puts them on sale for 1/2 price all the time! I have 2 boxes stashed for when I pick up some coroplast. And OH Speaking of, thanks for the tip that Curries carries it. I have one of those in Hamilton too.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

thanks for all the pointers so far!!! Im definately going to check out fabricland and eventually all the other places! I'm in the east end so its a little harder for me to get to all of those at once.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I travel between ancaster and Toronto on a regular basis. Mothers in ancaster and school is in Toronto. Most of the foods I buy are from stores in Hamilton or at rens pet depot in oakville. But since you're more east, can't really help with better locations.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks again for all the suggestions! I would really like to have some sort of hedgie show (theres one in NY and I want to copy them lol). I was thinking end of aug or early sept perhaps depending on how easy it is to organize. But I would like it before it gets cold. If its not possible then just a small get together would be cool!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Hedgehog shows take a lot longer than a month or two to organize. If you are serious, start planning and reserving space now for late summer 2012.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Hedgehog shows take a lot longer than a month or two to organize. If you are serious, start planning and reserving space now for late summer 2012.





Quinn said:


> Thanks again for all the suggestions! I would really like to have some sort of hedgie show (theres one in NY and I want to copy them lol). I was thinking end of aug or early sept perhaps depending on how easy it is to organize. But I would like it before it gets cold. If its not possible then just a small get together would be cool!


If there's something planned for next year, I'd LOVE to attend! I'll drive the 4 hours to get to Toronto! :lol:


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

I live in Mississauga and would definitely love if we had a show in the GTA. Boyfriend and I were debating starting to organise one but then life took over :? If you're serious, pm me if you need help and I'd love to get this going


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

For sure! I'm sure its a lot of work and lots of money and planning. But I'll message you and we can start brainstorming! if anyone else wants to help that would be great!!! the more the merrier!


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd like to help as well! Let's get this happening


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Sweet! everyone who does want to help, we should exchange emails to make communication a little easier.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It would be a good idea to contact some of the show organizers of recent HWS shows. There was one last weekend.

Start out by deciding if it's going to be a one day, two day, or 3 day event. Will it have an IHA judging? What contests do you want to have? Line up sellers who make hedgie products and decide what to charge per table.

Reserving a hotel would need to be done fairly soon and start advertising so you can reserve a block of rooms for out of town guests. Does the hotel do catering and if not, find a caterer.

If you check out the websites for the latest HH shows, that will give you some idea of what is needed.

http://hedgehogcentral.com/putshow.shtml
http://hedgehogclub.com/shows.html
http://hedgehogvalley.com/expect.html

http://www.hedgehogrendezvous.com/

I'm not having much luck finding the pictures from the Eastern States hedgehog shows. I'll keep searching.


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Nancy, thanks so much! That is terrifically helpful info to get us started. GTA and Ontario Hedgehog Show 2012. It's gonna happen


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

moothecow said:


> Nancy, thanks so much! That is terrifically helpful info to get us started. GTA and Ontario Hedgehog Show 2012. It's gonna happen


SO EXCITED 
I'M GOING TO HAVE A LICENSE BY THEN, SO I CAN DRIVE OVERRRR~~~


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow thanks Nancy! I really appreciate all the help you've provided. 
And @ Shaelikestaquitos I'm glad you're going to try to come!! 

I really hope this can pull through because I will be planning a wedding at the same time.


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeeeees I'm excited :mrgreen:


----------



## jnastuk (Jul 3, 2009)

hello just can back from Rocky Mountain Hedgehog Show 2012
let get the ball rolling on a gta or ontario show .
For a Hedgehog Show 2012
i need other input
when would good and where 
i had 22 hedgehogs to come 
i will started a facebook page 
we will need judges 
some sponsoring 
if some one has work it out and need help 
email me [email protected]


----------



## jnastuk (Jul 3, 2009)

hi just came back from the The 2011 Rocky Mountain Hedgehog Show 
i have pic of newyork show too
i love to have a show here let me know


----------



## jnastuk (Jul 3, 2009)

hi i live in markham a show in Toronto would great let me know if i can help


----------

